# New SFF Ryzen Build Help - Wont post / no display



## Lawtsai (Nov 5, 2019)

build specs:

Aorus x570-I pro WiFi motherboard
Ryzen 3700X
2080ti evga xc ultra
Corsair sf600 platinum psu
Team force dark pro 3200mhz 16gb ram
Case: NCase M1 


Hey everybody,
I’m in the midst of building in my first small form factor pc and ran into a snag. After doing the initial cardboard box build with just the cpu cooler, GPU, ram, I was able to get the cpu and GPU fans and rgb lighting to turn on after shorting the front I/o power pins.

the only issue now is that I can’t get anything  to display on my monitor via hdmi or display port. I’ve tested the monitor already with a laptop and I am sure the connections work. Both hdmi and display port cables were also plugged into my GPU and not the mobo

prior to building I flashed the latest bios update to the mobo

when plugging in the speaker cable to the pins of the mobo there was no beeping on boot up

I’ve reseated all of my psu, ram, gpu connections multiple times and evenchecked to make sure the cpu wasn’t damaged

ive also plugged in my keyboard to multiple usb slots on the backplate and it doesn’t light up like it normally does.

Any thoughts on what I should try to do? I am thinking it may be a mobo issue but am unsure.
Thanks all


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 5, 2019)

Lawtsai said:


> prior to building I flashed the latest bios update to the mobo


did you confirm it flashed successfully?


plug a monitor into the motherboard port, see if you can access the BIOS that way.3700X Is not APU


----------



## Lawtsai (Nov 5, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> did you confirm it flashed successfully?


 Is there a way to check? Per the instructions it just said to wait for flashing to stop after using their qflash


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 5, 2019)

ahh you posted while I edited!


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 5, 2019)

Lawtsai said:


> build specs:
> 
> Aorus x570-I pro WiFi motherboard
> Ryzen 3700X
> ...



Gigabyte is picky with RAM. I couldn't post when I upgraded mine. (ot, but good to see another M1!) Try a different RAM kit to rule it out. I swapped out for a G.Skill Trident Z kit. Whenever I run a kit at default JEDEC speeds (2133), it takes upwards of half a minute just to POST and get to the BIOS screen. XMP or faster speeds cuts down on boot time for some reason.

Why did you flash before building? Wouldn't you want to make sure the system works properly first? You're already on X570 with Ryzen 3000 compatibility. Q-Flash will tell you rather clearly whether the flash was successful, and when it begins restarting after the process is done.

If you have another graphics card on hand to test, it'll help. You gotta rule things out one at a time. Board and CPU come next. On another note, I think we've gotten a couple of Ryzen 3000 chips with dud memory controllers on this forum - only option was RMA. Make sure everything else is clear first.

Which BIOS version is this? Is this F10a with 1.0.0.4? For my board's 1.0.0.3ABBA initial release, Gigabyte put out the F42c BIOS then quickly pulled it, but not before some user flashed the preliminary version and bricked their board. The later released F42c works fine. I hope this hasn't happened to you as a result of the flash.


----------



## Lawtsai (Nov 5, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Gigabyte is picky with RAM. I couldn't post when I upgraded mine. (ot, but good to see another M1!) Try a different RAM kit to rule it out. I swapped out for a G.Skill Trident Z kit. Whenever I run a kit at default JEDEC speeds (2133), it takes upwards of half a minute just to POST and get to the BIOS screen. XMP or faster speeds cuts down on boot time for some reason.
> 
> Why did you flash before building? Wouldn't you want to make sure the system works properly first? You're already on X570 with Ryzen 3000 compatibility. Q-Flash will tell you rather clearly whether the flash was successful, and when it begins restarting after the process is done.
> 
> ...



It was the f10a version released a few days ago.  The cpu is new and replaced a previous chip with bent pins.  My mobo replacement arrives in a day or so. Hoping that’s the case..  Otherwise it will be a big PITA to test out memory kits, GPUs.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Do not put anything in the case, put the mobo on a non metallic surface, a box even with gpu fully inserted and squared in the pcie slot, do a clear cmos first, plug in psu and memory fully, keyboard and mouse, verify it even posts. If not go to a shop and verify individual parts are good or bad.

Do not bios flash


----------



## Lawtsai (Nov 5, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Do not put anything in the case, put the mobo on a non metallic surface, a box even with gpu fully inserted and squared in the pcie slot, do a clear cmos first, plug in psu and memory fully, keyboard and mouse, verify it even posts. If not go to a shop and verify individual parts are good or bad.
> 
> Do not bios flash


I did do initially mounting on top of a cardboard box. But it sounds like I committed a sin with flashing the bios?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Lawtsai said:


> I did do initially mounting on top of a cardboard box. But it sounds like I committed a sin with flashing the bios?



Dont bios flash until you know the system posts.

It is part of troubleshooting.

Also ga tend to be finnicky with bios updates/ram.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 5, 2019)

BIOS Update Utilities .................................................................................................... 2 
1-1 Updating the BIOS with the Q-Flash Utility...............................................................2 
1-2 Updating the BIOS with the @bios Utility ...............................................................5 
1-3 Using Q-Flash Plus...................................................................................................6 

BIOS Update Utilities GIGABYTE motherboards provide two unique BIOS update tools, Q-Flash™ and @BIOS™. GIGABYTE Q-Flash and @bios are easy-to-use and allow you to update the BIOS without the need to enter MS-DOS mode. Additionally, this motherboard features the DualBIOS™ design and supports Q-Flash Plus, providing multiple protection for the safety and stability of your computer. What is DualBIOS™? Motherboards that support DualBIOS have two BIOS onboard, a main BIOS and a backup BIOS. Normally, the system works on the main BIOS. However, if the main BIOS is corrupted or damaged, the backup BIOS will take over on the next system boot to ensure normal system operation. What is Q-Flash Plus? Q-Flash Plus allows you to update the BIOS when your system is off (S5 shutdown state). Save the latest BIOS on a USB thumb drive and plug it into the dedicated port, and then you can now flash the BIOS automatically by simply pressing the Q-Flash Plus button. What is Q-Flash™? With Q-Flash you can update the system BIOS without having to enter operating systems like MS-DOS or Window first. Embedded in the BIOS, the Q-Flash tool frees you from the hassles of going through complicated BIOS flashing process. What is @BIOS™? @bios allows you to update the system BIOS while in the Windows environment. @bios will download the latest BIOS file from the nearest @bios server site and update the BIOS. - 3 - Unique Features Select Q-Flash to access Q-Flash B. Updating the BIOS In the main menu of Q-Flash, use the keyboard or mouse to select an item to execute. When updating the BIOS, choose the location where the BIOS file is saved. The following procedure assumes that you have saved the BIOS file to a USB flash drive. Step 1: 1. Insert the USB flash drive containing the BIOS file into the computer. In the main screen of Q-Flash, select Update BIOS. • The Save BIOS option allows you to save the current BIOS file. • Q-Flash only supports USB flash drive or hard drives using FAT32/16/12 file system. • If the BIOS update file is saved to a hard drive in RAID/AHCI mode or a hard drive attached to an independent SATA controller, use the  key during the POST to access Q-Flash. 2. Select the BIOS update file. Make sure the BIOS update file matches your motherboard model. - 4 - Unique Features Step 2: The screen will show that the BIOS file is being read from your USB flash drive. Please select Fast or Intact to begin the BIOS update. The screen will then display the update process. Step 3: The system will restart after the update process is complete. • Do not turn off or restart the system when the system is reading/updating the BIOS. • Do not remove the USB flash drive or hard drive when the system is updating the BIOS. Step 4: During the POST, press  to enter BIOS Setup. Select Load Optimized Defaults on the Save & Exit screen and press  to load BIOS defaults. System will re-detect all peripheral devices after a BIOS update, so we recommend that you reload BIOS defaults. Step 5: Select Save & Exit Setup and press . And then select Yes to save settings to CMOS and exit BIOS Setup. The procedure is complete after the system restarts. Select Yes to load BIOS defaults - 5 - Unique Features 1-2 Updating the BIOS with the @bios Utility A. Before You Begin 1. In Windows, close all applications and TSR (Terminate and Stay Resident) programs. This helps prevent unexpected failures when performing a BIOS update. 2. If the BIOS is being updated via the Internet, ensure the Internet connection is stable and do NOT interrupt the Internet connection (for example, avoid a power loss or switching off the Internet). Failure to do so may result in a corrupted BIOS or a system that is unable to start. 3. GIGABYTE product warranty does not cover any BIOS damage or system failure resulting from an inadequate BIOS flashing. B. Using @bios • Make sure that the BIOS file to be flashed matches your motherboard model. Updating the BIOS with an incorrect BIOS file could cause your system not to boot. • Do not turn off the system or remove the power during the BIOS update process, or the BIOS may corrupt and the system may not boot. If the BIOS update file for your motherboard is not present on the @bios server site, please manually download the BIOS update file from GIGABYTE's website and follow the instructions in "Update the BIOS without Using the Internet Update Function" below. Supported image formats include jpg, bmp, and gif. C. After Updating the BIOS Restart your system after updating the BIOS. 1. Update the BIOS Using the Internet Update Function: Click Update from Server, select the @bios server site closest to your location and then download the BIOS file that matches your motherboard model. Follow the on-screen instructions to complete. 2. Update the BIOS without Using the Internet Update Function: Click Update from File, then select the location where you save the BIOS update file obtained from the Internet or through other source. Follow the on-screen instructions to complete. 3. Save the Current BIOS File: Click Save to File to save the current BIOS file. 4. Change the Boot-up Logo: Click Upload new image in Face-Wizard and you will be able to change the boot-up logo with your own picture, creating a personalized boot-up screen. Click Backup current image to save the current boot-up logo. - 6 - Unique Features 1-3 Using Q-Flash Plus A. Before you use Q-Flash Plus, follow the steps below in sequence: 1. From GIGABYTE's website, download the latest compressed BIOS update file that matches your motherboard model. 2. Uncompress the downloaded BIOS file, save it to your USB flash drive, and rename it to GIGABYTE.bin. Note: The USB flash drive must use the FAT32/16 file system. 3. Insert the USB flash drive into the white USB port on the back panel. 4. Connect the power cables to the 12V power connector (connect either one if there are two) and main power connector. B. Using Q-Flash Plus Press the Q-Flash Plus button and the system will automatically search and match the BIOS file in the USB flash drive on the white USB port. The QFLED and the Q-Flash Plus button on the rear panel will flash during the BIOS matching and flashing process. Wait for 2-3 minutes and the QFLED will stop flashing when the BIOS flashing is complete. • Before using the Q-Flash Plus function, make sure that your system is off (S5 shutdown state). • If your motherboard has a BIOS switch and a SB switch, reset them to their default settings. (Default setting for the BIOS switch: Boot from the main BIOS; default setting for the SB switch: Dual BIOS) • After the main BIOS is flashed, the system will reboot automatically and then DualBIOS™ will continue to update the backup BIOS. After completion, the system will reboot again and boot from the main BIOS. • Q-Flash Plus will update the main BIOS only if run without the CPU installed. The system will shut down upon completion. 

I'm sorry I know the copy paste sucks. This is not from your motherboard manual which is actually useless for any information in regards to Bios updating. 
Hope this helps!! -- Oh here's the link for the above in a better format lol,. https://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_x570-features.pdf

Hope you can get it up and running again. Be sure to check those bios switches too!


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 5, 2019)

Lawtsai said:


> Any thoughts on what I should try to do? I am thinking it may be a mobo issue but am unsure.
> Thanks all


Does the board have any debug/code LEDs on it?
If it does would be 4 and named = CPU, DRAM, VGA, BOOT


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 5, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Dont bios flash until you know the system posts.
> 
> It is part of troubleshooting.
> 
> Also ga tend to be finnicky with bios updates/ram.


Please stop spreading FUD. Gigabyte boards are not finicky.
If they were even close to as bad as you're trying to make them out to be, it would be tons of people complaining all over the internet and it's simply not the case.



Lawtsai said:


> I did do initially mounting on top of a cardboard box. But it sounds like I committed a sin with flashing the bios?


No, no sin at all, they're designed to do this. Besides, the board has two BIOS chips, so if there was a problem with it, it would switch over to the secondary chip with the original UEFI in it.
If you plug in a PC speaker (to the pin header), does it make any noise?
Judging by the RAM spec, there shouldn't be any oddities with the RAM either.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Please stop spreading FUD. Gigabyte boards are not finicky.
> If they were even close to as bad as you're trying to make them out to be, it would be tons of people complaining all over the internet and it's simply not the case.
> 
> No, no sin at all, they're designed to do this. Besides, the board has two BIOS chips, so if there was a problem with it, it would switch over to the secondary chip with the original UEFI in it.
> ...



Swede, very few AM4 boards (if at all, I don't know) have Dual BIOS. That's an Intel thing, where every recent Intel board and its grandmother will come with two BIOS chips. Mine doesn't, and the X570I Aorus sure as hell doesn't.

That's why I'm leery of the constant BIOS flashing on AM4 due to AGESA. If anything hasn't gotten more reliable over the years, it's BIOS flashing.

@Lawtsai it may be a chore, but it's what must be done. Lest you want to end up like many other troubleshooters with a new board and a rig that still doesn't work. Rule of thumb, you start from the easily removable stuff and work your way up to the most annoying and usually least likely culprit, the CPU (though less so on Ryzen, it seems, where the 7nm process seems to have yielded some number of DOA chips).

That, and the countless horror stories of RMAing boards and CPUs only to find that some twerp at the inspection facility intentionally bent your pins to deny you warranty. I hope your new board will work out.

Also, have you tried booting with one stick? In either DIMM slot? My Vengeance kit could only POST at JEDEC, on one stick in the second slot. If it works, well, you know what you need to do.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 5, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Swede, very few AM4 boards (if at all, I don't know) have Dual BIOS. That's an Intel thing, where every recent Intel board and its grandmother will come with two BIOS chips. Mine doesn't, and the X570I Aorus sure as hell doesn't.
> 
> That's why I'm leery of the constant BIOS flashing on AM4 due to AGESA. If anything hasn't gotten more reliable over the years, it's BIOS flashing.
> 
> ...


You're correct in the case of this board, but that's not like Gigabyte though, as that's one of their trademark features. I guess adding RGB LEDs became more important than providing stable, working hardware solutions.   
Even their cheap, crappy H310 boards has it...

I still wouldn't be overly concerned with flashing the UEFI, at least not as long as you have the workaround with a USB/button combo, as that means you should be able to reflash it regardless, unless of course the actual flash chip has failed, but that's highly unlikely in normal use.


----------



## Lawtsai (Nov 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Please stop spreading FUD. Gigabyte boards are not finicky Mr Assrock Promoter.
> If they were even close to as bad as you're trying to make them out to be, it would be tons of people complaining all over the internet and it's simply not the case.
> 
> 
> ...



There are no noises when the pc speaker is plugged in. No beeps or boops.

I’ve also tried each separate ram stick in single slot configuration with no success either.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 5, 2019)

Lawtsai said:


> There are no noises when the pc speaker is plugged in. No beeps or boops.
> 
> I’ve also tried each separate ram stick in single slot configuration with no success either.


Well, that suggests either a bad board or a bad CPU imho.


----------



## Lawtsai (Nov 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, that suggests either a bad board or a bad CPU imho.


Gotcha. Thank goodness I purchased both through amazon. The replacement board arrives in a few days. If that doesn’t work I’ll request a replacement for my cpu


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 5, 2019)

Purchased a new board? 
Dont be lazy.
Recover the bios. Super easy 10 minute process and you dont even need the cpu installed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Please stop spreading FUD. Gigabyte boards are not finicky.
> If they were even close to as bad as you're trying to make them out to be, it would be tons of people complaining all over the internet and it's simply not the case.
> 
> 
> ...



With experience ive had with ga products, I rank them as bad as MSI.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> With experience ive had with ga products, I rank them as bad as MSI.


Thats personal opinion though. Not fact. Now if we were talking asus back in the S939 and our HWA days, that would be a different story.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Thats personal opinion though. Not fact. Now if we were talking asus back in the S939 and our HWA days, that would be a different story.



P4 aswell. I miss DFI and Abit.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> P4 aswell. I miss DFI and Abit.


God do I miss DFI. And BFG.

A8N-SLI was the specific motherboard from Asus I was trying to think of above.  (or :_) at HWA )


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 5, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> P4 aswell. I miss DFI and Abit.



I like the Asus boards even current. Bad bios flash? Just use the motherboard disk and recover bios from that. Its saved me on a couple occasions.


----------

